# Metal wiremold raceway approved for grounding?



## nyr114 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am pretty certain as to what the answer to my question is but I just want to make sure. Is metal wiremold 300 approved for grounding or do I need to run a ground wire? 

TIA for your input


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nyr114 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am pretty certain as to what the answer to my question is but I just want to make sure. Is metal wiremold 300 approved for grounding or do I need to run a ground wire?
> 
> TIA for your input


Look at 376.100 you need to run a EGC to the wireway..:thumbsup:

Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Check 250.118(14) which tells us that surface metal raceway that is listed for grounding can be used the the grounding means.

As far as I know Wiremold is listed for grounding.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Check 250.118(14) which tells us that surface metal raceway that is listed for grounding can be used the the grounding means.
> 
> As far as I know Wiremold is listed for grounding.


It is; I had to call Wiremold up once and ask them because I had to install some of it in a patient care area.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

It may be listed as a egc, but I would still install a ground.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

erics37 said:


> It is; I had to call Wiremold up once and ask them because I had to install some of it in a patient care area.


I did the same and always pulled a ground with it. 
We had a JCAHO hit once after they spotted a 90 whose cover had been knocked off and there was no ground.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I did the same and always pulled a ground with it.
> We had a JCAHO hit once after they spotted a 90 whose cover had been knocked off and there was no ground.


Yeah I always pull a ground in it too.

I wouldn't trust any raceway as a suitable EGC, especially not Wiremold. But in a patient care area in a health care facility, the metal raceway system has to qualify as an EGC as well per 517.13(A)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

And let me add, this is a very very good question you asked. I highly recommend you continue to ask questions when they pop into your head as that is the best way to learn things. Keep it up.. 


There Skotchcoat, are you satisfied now?......:thumbup:


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

Did you pull a ground with your feed to the WM? If so I would just ground it.

Good luck man.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

All metal Wiremold systems are listed for grounding when installed properly and with the proper fittings. I still run a ground.

I'm mostly curious where you ran into Wiremold 300? As far as I know, it was only made for a couple years in the late 50's.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> It may be listed as a egc, but I would still install a ground.


Great you are the bomb .............. of course the guy asking the question was looking for the code answer not 'how would crazy guy do it?':laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I did the same and always pulled a ground with it.
> We had a JCAHO hit once after they spotted a 90 whose cover had been knocked off and there was no ground.


There was no back either?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The back was still anchored to the wall. Just the flat 90 cover was missing. It looked like it was hit one to many times with a cart or bed.


----------



## BigCL (Jun 19, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Look at 376.100 you need to run a EGC to the wireway..:thumbsup:
> 
> Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


 
Article 386 Surface Metal Raceway - covers wiremold.


----------

